# Hilfe! Wie geht das?



## eos300D (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo, ein Freund von mir verkauft Handysocken. Er hat ein eigenes Geschäft und eine Homepage, jetzt hat er mich gefragt ob ich ev. für ihn die Produkte fotografieren könnte. 

So, jetzt wollte ich das mal probieren.. Aber das is schwerer als es aussieht  naja bei meinen Fotos wurde Schwarz plötzlich zu Gold 

Ich habs bis jetzt mit einem Baustellenscheinwerfer (ca. 500W) und verschieden Kameraeinstellungen (Automatisch, Makro, Manuell) probiert, doch, wie gesagt, is das gar nix geworden.
Ich benutze die eos300d mit dem kit-objektiv (hab no nix anderes), und mit dem Retroadapter (der bald kommt), wirds wohl kaum gehn..

So jetzt wollte ich euch mal fragen, ob ihr mir sagen geben könnt, wie man solche Bilder macht. 

Vielen Dank!


So sollte das aussehn (mehr Bilder unter http://www.handysocken.ch):


----------



## Florian_Rachor (29. Mai 2008)

Versuch es doch mal mit natürlichem Licht, wenn du keinen externen Blitz hast, den du einsetzten kannst. Baustrahler liefern nicht besonder viel Licht und sind sehr Gelb. Hast du ein Zimmer an dem Tageslicht einfällt? Wenn ja versuch es mal mit einem, oder mehreren Reflektoren. Dafür kannst du einfach eine Styroporplatte mit etwas Alufolie überziehen.

Das Kitobjektiv ist (auch wenn immer viel gelästert wird) für den Einsatzzweck eigentlich ausreichend. Denk dran relativ stark abzublenden, dafür musst du halt für viel Licht sorgen. Ein Stativ wäre an dieser Stelle natürlich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## eos300D (30. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen, dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Nur das ich das ez richtig verstehe, mit den Reflektoren. Soll ich das Sonnenlicht "weiterleiten" oder allgemein Licht? Dann könnte ich das auch draussen machen (im Garten). Oder das eher nicht? Welche Uhrzeit würdest du da empfehlen? Ich hab gehört, dass so zwischen 11.00 und 14.00 gar nicht gut sei (zumindest bei Fotos von Häusern).

mfg


----------



## TheMike (18. Juni 2008)

Falls das Thema bzw. das Problem immer noch aktuell ist:

Bei Farbveränderungen stimmt in der Regel die Farbtemperatur bei der Aufnahme nicht mit der eingestellten in der Kamera überein. Normales Sonnenlicht hat ca. 5600K. 

Grundsätzlich hast Du zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder du guckst, dass die Farbtemperatur bei der Aufnahme richtig ist, oder du korrigierst danach die Photos - ich persönlich finde ersteres viel praktischer.

Baustrahler verwenden meist Halogen-Leuchtmittel und diese strahlen - wie schon erwähnt - eher warmes, also gelblich-rötlichs Licht ab. Am besten probierst du mit den Verschiedenen Kamera-Einstellungen, welche am besten passt. 
Was du jedoch beim Baustrahler fast zwingend hast, ist eine eher unschöne Ausleuchtung. Das kannst du - wie auch schon erwähnt - mit Reflektoren verbessern. Ob du die Styropor-Platten mit Alufolie bespannst oder einfach weiss lässt, hat nicht mehr soooo nen grossen Einfluss, wobei ich persönlich die weisse Variante bevorzuge, weil das Licht weicher reflektiert wird und du keine Reflexe kriegst.

Die Dinger draussen photographieren würde ich nicht. Denn, wenn dein Freund im Winter ne neue Kollektion rausgibt, will er die ja auch im selben Licht photographiert haben, und damit dürftest du dann Mühe haben  *gg*
Grundsätzlich wäre zum draussen photographieren aber ein bedeckter Himmel wichtiger als die Tageszeit. Der bedeckte Himmel übernimmt dann quasi die selbe Funktion wie deine Reflektoren (auch wenns genau genommen ein Diffusor ist). 

Mein Tipp: Bastel dir ne kleine Ecke mit Styroporplatten, quasi ein "Zelt", und richte dann den Strahler nicht auf die Socken sondern direkt in den vorderen Bereich des Zelt-Daches. damit wird die Socke von vorne-oben ziemlich gut und gleichmässig ausgeleuchtet. Vielleicht nicht ganz direkt von vorne, damit noch ein wenig mehr seitlicher Schatten das Ganze plastischer macht.


----------



## eos300D (19. Juni 2008)

@TheMike, ja is noch (bzw. wieder) aktuell  Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort! Könnte ich dieses "Zelt" ev. auch mit weissem Kopierpapier machen? Oder lässt das zu viel Licht durch?

Ez hab ich noch eine andere Frage, ich hab von jemanden ein altes Tamron (80-210mm) Objektiv von seiner alten Analog-Kamera bekommen. Leider geht das nicht auf meine eos, aber mit dem Retroadapter passts. Jetzt kann ich aber nur mit einer Brennweite von ca. 100-110 Fotographieren und wenn ich die Blende verstelle, machts keinen Unterschied bei den Fotos (bei dem Objektiv kann man die blende eigentlich manuel einstellen). Weiss jemand vieleicht warum das so ist oder ob/wie man das ändern kann?
Merci


@crankfrank22 Das is das falsche Forum, da müsstest du eher nach http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/.

mfg


----------



## TheMike (19. Juni 2008)

@eos300D

Das mit der Blende hat vermutlich folgenden Grund: Die allermeisten (wenn nicht gar alle) SLR-Kameras stellen die Blende erst im Moment der Aufnahme auf den eingestellten Wert ein. Zum Durchgucken ist die Blende jeweils ganz offen. Das macht Sinn, weil sonst das Sucherbild oft viel zu dunkel würde. Bei meiner alten Mittelformat-Kamera gabs nen Hebel am Objektiv, mit dem man die effektive Blende manuell und zur Kontrolle einstellen konnte.
Der Retro-Adapter bringt wahrscheinlich den Blendenwert vom alten Objektiv nicht auf deinen neuen Body.

Ne schlaue Lösung hab ich dir leider grad nicht auf Lager ... 

Das Zelt kannst du grundsätzlich auch mit weissem Kopierpapier machen, aber du verlierst dadurch natürlich schon einiges an Licht. Wenn du etwas dickeres papier hast, ist das sicher besser.
Wobei ich denke, dass du mit nem Baustrahler und dem an sich ja kleinen Raum eigentlich genug Licht haben solltest. guck einfach, dass du das Zelt net abfackelst   *gg*


----------



## eos300D (19. Juni 2008)

Schade, hab mich schon gefreut, dass ich retroaufnahmen mit mehr tiefenschärfe machen kann  Aber soll wohl nich so sein 

Ne, ich nehm doch Stiropor  Is glaub besser 


Danke nochmal für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## TheMike (23. Juni 2008)

Du kannst Photos mit grosser Tiefenschärfe (bzw. grossem Schärfenbereich) machen, du siehst diese Tiefenschärfe einfach nicht durchs Objektiv   

aber wenn du schön grosse Blendenwerte nimmst, und die Brennweite nicht gerade ein Ultra-Tele ist, solltest du schon ne ordentliche Tiefenschärfe hinkriegen (immer vorausgesetzt natürlich, du hast genug Licht und/oder kannst lange genug belichten)


----------



## tamtam (25. Juni 2008)

Zum Thema Retro-Adapter und Blendeneinstellung:
Bei deiner Canon musst du einfach nur die "Tiefenschärfe Prüftaste" gedrückt halten während du das Objektiv abnimmst um es danach auf den Retroadapter zu setzen. (Siehe hier oder für einen kompletten Retro-Workshop hier).

Zu deinem Farbproblem: Du musst wahrscheinlich einfach nur einen Weißabgleich für die Lichtverhältnisse machen. Lege dafür ein weißes Papier auf die Position an der später deine Socke liegt und fotografiere es so wie es ist mit der von dir später auch verwendeten Kameraeinstellung. Danach musst du dieses (bei Bauscheinwerfern meist etwas rot/orange-stichige) Bild einfach nur noch als weiß definieren. Guck mal in deinem Handbuch zu deiner Kamera nach wie du einen manuellen Weißabgleich einstellen kannst.


----------



## eos300D (25. Juni 2008)

Hey, danke. Das mit dem vorher einstellen der Blende hab ich au schon probiert, aber bis no keinen Unterschied festgestellt. Probiers aber bei Gelegenheit wieder.

:-( Ja, ich habs gerade herausgefunden, als ich im Internet ein bisschen nach Produktefoto tipps gesucht habe. Peinlich sowas...

mfg


----------

